# moving to Italy



## FreeFall (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello.

I am thinking of moving to Italy and one thing i am wondering about is how does resident thing work there... if i am a citizen of EU do i have to register as resident in Italy?! I have heard something about 90day period but i am not sure... can anyone elaborate on that... thanks

One more thing i am interested about is fiscal code - taxation. I am thinking of taking it and paying tax in Italy once i get a job. One thing i am interested about is taxation system as it self. As in if i register as taxpayer what taxes am i obligated to pay (i will be renting a flat).

And lets say if i do not work for a month or two... will there be any taxes that i have to pay even if i am not employed...

appreciate the help... thanks


----------



## FreeFall (Aug 1, 2011)

Well perhaps someone could just share what taxes they are paying....

Thanks


----------

